# rectangle noir parasite spontané



## Oui (7 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour;

Depuis hier, dans toutes les fenêtres actives (même dans les dialogues) apparaît un rectangle noir parasite spontané. Il prend déférents proportions. Souvent il entoure bien un bouton ou une sélection, mais pas toujours

Ti 667 VGA
Version du système:    Mac OS X 10.4

Comment l'éviter?
Mauvaise augure?
Merci d'avance

O


----------



## macarel (7 Novembre 2005)

Réparer les autorisations peut-être?
>Utilitaires>Utilitaire disque>réparer les autorisations


----------



## r e m y (7 Novembre 2005)

Regardes dans les préférences système, Accès Universel, si tu n'auraios pas activé une aide quelconque (car ce carré noir me fais penser à un moyen de mieux voir les zônes cliquables)


----------

